# Großer Topf Fischsuppe - Abkühlen wie?



## derporto (27. Juni 2013)

Moin liebe Leute,

Habe soeben einen großen Topf Fischsuppe (mit Sahne abgebunden), für eine morgen anstehende Party gekocht.

Und jetzt gemerkt, dass der Topf nicht in den Kühlschrank passen wird.

Habe mich natürlich versucht im Netz schlau zu machen, wie ich verhindern kann, dass sie mir bis morgen "umkippt". Leider viel widersprüchliches gefunden. Der eine sagt "immer mit Deckel", der andere sagt "ohne" usw.

Vielleicht hat hier ja schonmal jemand ein ähnliches Problem gehabt und kann mir, möglichst kurzfristig, helfen 

Meine Gäste werden es euch danken!

Darüber hinaus hoffe ich, dass dieses Thema hier seine Berechtigung findet. Wüsste nicht, wo sonst.

Mfg Dennis


----------



## wrdaniel (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Großer Topf Fischsuppe - Abkühlen wie?*

Wenn möglich ein kühler Keller oder auch Balkon, ist ja nicht zu warm heute. Wenn noch heiss, in ein kühles Gefäss umfüllen. Am besten mit grosser Oberfläche damit sie schnell runter kühlt. Ohne Deckel wird sie auch schneller kalt.


----------



## Pumba86 (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Großer Topf Fischsuppe - Abkühlen wie?*

Kannst es nicht auf mehrere Töpfe aufteilen und dann in den Kühler?


----------



## derporto (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Großer Topf Fischsuppe - Abkühlen wie?*

Leider nicht. Passt von der Breite nicht. Hatte nach "Augenmaß" angenommen, der große Suppentopf passt hinein, mich dabei aber geirrt.

Der Topf steht nun im Keller im Waschbecken, umgeben von kaltem Wasser und Kühlakkus.

Ich hoffe, die Suppe hält das aus. Der Keller hat 14 Grad.

Noch einmal muss ich anmerken: Im Internet findet man zu dem Thema wirklich Absonderliches und vorallem Aussagen, die sich permanent selber widersprechen.

Bin also auch wenn meine Fischsuppe bis morgen durchalten sollte auch weiterhin an "Insider"-Tipps für die richtige Abkühlung von Suppen interessiert. Wenn ich lese, dass die Suppenkessel mancher Poster in anderen Foren praktisch über Nacht zu brodelnden Säurebecken wurden, wird mir recht schwummrig.

Ich gehe jetzt schlafen und drücke meiner Suppe traumhaft beide Daumen, dass sie tapfer durchhält.

Mfg Dennis


----------



## labralehn (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Großer Topf Fischsuppe - Abkühlen wie?*

24h also 1Tag sollte eine Fischsuppe bei einer Lagerung im Keller überstehen. Früher gabs bei uns öfter Fischsuppe, die wurde am nächsten Tag wieder aufgewärmt. Soweit ich mich erinnern kann stand das tönerne Gefäß mit der Suppe im Speisekellerraum und war mit einem Leinentuch abgedeckt. (So daß keine Insekten an die Suppe konnten)


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Großer Topf Fischsuppe - Abkühlen wie?*

Das Problem ist eigentlich weniger die Kühlung über Nacht, sondern das langsame abkühlen eines großen Toppes ohne nachfolgende Kühlung - damit bleibt der Inhalt sehr lange in einer für Bakterien, Hefen, Pilze etc. günstigen Temperaturzone.

Kühlakkus und Wasser in nem größeren Topf etc. ist schon mal net schlecht - je kälter Du das kriegst, desto besser.

Das näxte Mal wartest Du bitte dann einfach mit dem reinkippen der Sahne bis zum servieren, gerade Milchprodukte "kippen" bei entsprechenden Temperaturen sehr schnell (Eiweißzersetzung, Milchsäuregärung etc..)..

Nu isses eh wie es ist.....

Probiers aber mal, bevor Du servierst auf jeden Fall - auch wenn der Topp nicht "blubbert", kann das gekippt sein..


----------



## namycasch (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Großer Topf Fischsuppe - Abkühlen wie?*

Petri.

Ich würde Gefrierbeutel nehmen und die im Kühlschrank verteilen.

Natürlich gut verschließen und Öffnung nach oben.

Guten Appetit.

Petri.


----------



## Schwxdxnfxschxr (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Großer Topf Fischsuppe - Abkühlen wie?*

@derporto
die letzten beiden Poster haben es auf den Punkt gebracht.
Schnell herunter kühlen - in kleinere Portionen teilen. Letzteres hat außerdem den Vorteil, dass man am Tage der Festivität dann je nach Bedarf auf kleinere Mengen zum Ergänzen zugreifen kann. Auch das Hochheizen einer großen Menge kann zum Problem werden, am Topfboden hängt es an und oben ist es arxxxkalt. Da ist Einer fürs Dauerrühren abzustellen und damit wird die Suppe nicht besser - oder zum Brei.
Und nochwas: nur Suppen mit Kohleinlagen schmecken am nächsten Tag besser, alle anderen fordern Frischzubereitung. Thomas schrieb schon; Sahne erst vor dem Servieren und bei Fischsuppe unbedingt den Fisch und Kräuter ganz zuletzt rein und nur ziehen lassen so wie bei der Erbsensuppe die Bockwurst - dann (knallt) äh klappt es auch bei der Feier. Sicher vor so einer Feier hat man wirklich andere Dinge zu organisieren und weniger Zeit, eine Suppe zu bereiten. Ich schneide stets vorher das Gemüse, röste es in Butter an, lösche mit Brühe ab, schmecke ab und stelle diese Ansätze kalt (ebenfalls in Gefrierbeutel). Damit ist der Hauptteil der Arbeiten erledigt. Den Rest dann life am Tag.
Ich hoffe, Deine Party wird gelingen und den Gästen schmeckt und bekommt Deine Fischsuppe.
Gruß Schwefi


----------



## Seele (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Großer Topf Fischsuppe - Abkühlen wie?*

Trockeneis vom Metzger holen, Topf in nen Eimer oder Waschscheffle stellen und außen rum Crush Eis rein, das hält dann locker.


----------



## Wallerschreck (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Großer Topf Fischsuppe - Abkühlen wie?*

Badewanne voll mit kaltem Wasser, soviel Eiswürfel rein wie du auftreiben kannst und Topf dazu


----------



## Piere (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Großer Topf Fischsuppe - Abkühlen wie?*

Eis von der Tanke, Großer Eimer bzw. Kinderwanne, etwas Wasser hinein, Topf dazu, sauberes Handtuch über den Topf ohne Deckel. Ist morgen noch kalt. Ggf. nochmal einen Beutel Eis nach wenn Suppe kalt.
Bon apetito


----------

